# New Guy



## BeastMode77 (Mar 12, 2012)

Whats up guys, Im new to the site and would like to give a little info about myself. Im from down south in Louisiana. I am 6' 270 lbs. I am 34 yrs old. I am happily married for 10 yrs with 3 kids.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BeastMode77* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag brother.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello!!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to InronMag!


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!


----------



## BeastMode77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I'm new at this so hope y'all will bare with me.
I have been researching a few different sites and have found a lot of the answers to the questions I have here. I have also noticed that u guys are very helpful so I'm glad to be apart of that. So I guess my fir#t noon question would be is this where I will post my questions? If not please point me in the right direction.


----------



## BeastMode77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn wrote last message from my phone and noticed the auto corrections my phone made.lol it was noob* not noon question


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board new guy.  We are happy to have you.  Enjoy those children, they grow fast.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## EARL (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to meet you.


----------

